# breeding question



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

post is now closed


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

anyone know ?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it is hard for me to say the gender as picture is not clear but I think the yellow one is a dominant male becoming territorial. 
you can change the aquascaping or take the aggressive one out of the tank for 24 hours and reintroduce him back into the tank.

As for the L144, I think they both are females as they don't have that bush nose but they may be too young to tell..

I hope this helps.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't speak about the rams, but the pictures are a bit blurry to tell about the plecos. They may be too young to tell or it's just not visible from the pics. One clear shot from the side and one from the bottom or top should show us the bristles and also the general shape of the plecos. Fortunately these tank bred BNPs tend to have a lot fewer bristles than wild caught ones so generally ones with abundant bristles are males and those with very few or none are females, as long as they are mature.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> As for the L144, I think they both are females as they don't have that bush nose but they may be too young to tell..


Those are albinos, not what the trade calls L144, as they have pink eyes.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those are albinos, not what the trade calls L144, as they have pink eyes.


 yup you are right!  missed the pink eyes


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ty everyone  one of the pleco's has a lot of briseles on its face & the other has none so im hoping there male & female


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

post closed


----------

